# I got a 9mm and a box of shells.



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been surfin' the internet today and Holy Moly there's a good chance they're gonna take away our guns.

Well, I'm as mad as heck and ain't gonna take it anymore; so I went out and got a 9mm and a box of shells.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That's the second damnedest thing I've ever seen!

I'd wager it's still Cali and Colo compliant?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That 9mm won't last ya. It was made in Taiwan!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Was isn't funny is that if Obama gets his way, that may be the only way you will be able to get a 9mm and a box of shells. 
And soon to be president Clinton has the same goal


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't see a registration number on that 9.. you best be careful.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> That's the second damnedest thing I've ever seen!
> 
> I'd wager it's still Cali and Colo compliant?


With that Taiwanese lead, certainly not CA compliant.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You're a funny man Goob.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You got ripped, I got 2 spare clips with mine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Popular Mechanics" ...? Gotta stop shopping at Kmart for tools... :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> "Popular Mechanics" ...? Gotta stop shopping at Kmart for tools... :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Pamida, before there was even a WalMart in Evanston.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful with that 9mm Goob. You'll bust a knuckle.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy to see you passed the background check.


----------

